# Farm toy show, Shelbina, MO Dec. 3-4, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

December 3&4, Missouri, Shelbina: 19th Annual Western New York Farm Toy Show sponsored by Boy Scout Troup #70. Auction Friday at 7 p.m. Show on Saturday from 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. at Geneseo Central School on Route 39 North. For information call (585) 243-3882.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a second show on the same day in the same town:

December 4, Missouri, Shelbina: Annual Shelbina Knights of Columbus Farm Toy Show from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m. at the Father Buhman Center, 103 S. 4th St. For more information call 573-588-4356. Email: [email protected].


----------

